# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Desembalse de Alqueva, abril de 2013

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

No os podéis ni imaginar el caudal que llevaba esta mañana el Guadiana a su paso por Badajoz, algo espectacular; como he leído en prensa que Alqueva está desembalsando, dentro de un rato salgo hacia allí, y a  mi vuelta, esta noche, os subiré el reportaje que voy a hacer.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Antes de salir, aquí tenéis un enlace con la edición digital del HOY de Badajoz:

http://www.hoy.es/20130401/local/alq...304012050.html

Saludos.

----------


## REEGE

Ya estamos esperando el reportaje.
Un saludo y buen viaje.

----------


## monper

Para lo que  que conozcáis Badajoz y para los que no también ved este vídeo http://www.hoy.es/20130401/local/bad...304011810.html
 Las primeras imágenes son la confluencia de los arroyos Rivilllas y Calamón que ocasionaron la riada de 1997, entonces se taponaron los cauces con vehículos de un desguace y papeles y cartones de un almacén cercano amén de toda clase de porquerías que tenían los cauces ahora están bastantes mas limpios porque sino con ese caudal que tienen hoy igual tendríamos otra catástrofe. Las siguiente imágenes son de un lugar muy querido por los pacenses El Pico Playa, el lugar donde se bañaban antaño cuando las aguas eran limpias. Y las imágenes finales son del Azud, el día 27 de Marzo me acerqué y se oía el ruido a 500 metros hoy no  creo ni que suene pues el río es una lámina continua, a 2.200 m3/sg ahí es nada o como dice algún forero AGUA P'ALQUEVA.
Saludos

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Acabo de volver de Alqueva, que es un auténtico espectáculo: tenía abierto uno de los dos aliviaderos de fondo en forma de trampolín (el de la derecha mirando río abajo), y uno de los de superficie (tiene tres, uno a la derecha de la coronación y dos apareados a la izquierda, teniendo abierto el de más a la derecha de estos dos, con una lámina realmente impresionante).

Os voy a subir todas las fotos que he hecho tal y como han salido de la cámara, ya que con la actividad que tiene estos días el foro, ando muy justo de tiempo; en el primer mensaje van las diez fotos que tomé desde el cerro que hay en la margen izquierda del Guadiana, por debajo de la presa, y en los siguientes las instantáneas hechas desde la coronación.





















Sigue...

----------


## Los terrines

Empiezo con las de la coronación:





















Sigue...

----------


## Los terrines

Tercera serie:





















Continúa...

----------


## Los terrines

Cuarta:





















Termino en el siguiente mensaje...

----------


## Los terrines

Las últimas:















Y esto ha sido todo, muchas gracias por vuestra atención y un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## aberroncho

¡¡¡¡Que espectáculo!!! Muchas gracias por enseñarnos este desembalse...verlo en directo debe de ser una maravilla.

----------


## perdiguera

Fantástico, los terrines. Debe ser impresionante verlo en directo... y oirlo.
Gracias por traérnoslo hasta el foro.

----------


## FEDE

Muchas gracias Los Terrines por traernos este gran espectáculo al foro, da miedo lo que aguanta ese muro tras el, ¿no sé si habras hecho algún video? lo digo porque el ruido alrededor de la presa debe ser ensordecedor.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

> Muchas gracias Los Terrines por traernos este gran espectáculo al foro, da miedo lo que aguanta ese muro tras el, ¿no sé si habras hecho algún video? lo digo porque el ruido alrededor de la presa debe ser ensordecedor.
> 
> Saludos


En efecto, FEDE, el ruido era atronador; pero no hice ningún vídeo.

Saludos cordiales a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Brutal... y todavía tiene que desembalsar aún más agua  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

A ver si el domingo puedo acercarme.

----------


## sergi1907

Impresionantes imágenes.

Estos últimos días nos están dejando unas imágenes difíciles de repetir.

----------


## Los terrines

> Muchas gracias Los Terrines por traernos este gran espectáculo al foro, da miedo lo que aguanta ese muro tras el, ¿no sé si habras hecho algún video? lo digo porque el ruido alrededor de la presa debe ser ensordecedor.
> 
> Saludos


Buenos días.

FEDE, he encontrado este vídeo en la página de la edición digital del periódico HOY de Badajoz (que enlaza con Diário do Sul), con el desembalse de Alqueva, espero que te guste.

http://www.hoy.es/videos/noticias-de...o-alqueva.html

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Gracias los Terrines por el Video, menudos chorros de agua suelta el bicho!!

----------


## FEDE

> Buenos días.
> 
> FEDE, he encontrado este vídeo en la página de la edición digital del periódico HOY de Badajoz (que enlaza con Diário do Sul), con el desembalse de Alqueva, espero que te guste.
> 
> http://www.hoy.es/videos/noticias-de...o-alqueva.html
> 
> Un cordial saludo a todos.


Muchas gracias Los Terrines, como me gustaría ver ese espectáculo en vivo, ¡IMPRESIONANTE!  :EEK!: 

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

El pasado 3 de abril (el día siguiente a mi visita), un matrimonio amigo mío se acercó a Alqueva, que seguía desembalsando por las mismas compuertas que el día anterior, pero en un momento dado abrieron la taintor de la izquierda de las pareadas, con lo que se  completó la pareja; os subo las fotos, empezando por la que nos presenta el desembalse por las dos pareadas, sin olvidarme de dar las gracias a Ana y Nacho por las fotos:













Termino en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Y con éstas, termino:





















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Desembalse de Alqueva desde otras perspectivas... http://off-lusa.blogspot.pt/2013/04/...m-alqueva.html

Y esta foto es del contra-embalse de Alqueva, el Azud de Pedrogao... aunque de azud tiene poco  :Stick Out Tongue: 


Fuente: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguime...-a-6916-9.html

----------

